# Falcon Tackle Organizers



## one100grand (Feb 27, 2011)

I went to BPS on Friday night as kind of a last hurrah since it's unlikely I'll be able to spend much on fishing or the next year or so and bought a couple of Falcon tackle boxes to replace some old Plano boxes I've been using from 10+ years ago. I have to admit at first I was skeptical paying as much as these things cost, but the 2 I bought were pretty sweet - I got the FTO704 for crankbaits and the FTO 710 for jigs. The crankbait storage container is absolutely amazing, it completely blows my old storage out of the water. The jig storage is a new type of storage for me all together, I've always just used regular boxes for my jigs and this is closer to the type of storage most folks use for spinnerbaits. I have to admit that I like the jig storage, but I was a little disappointed that the openings for the jig heads were a little small, I had 2 football jigs that couldn't fit into the openings, so my jig storage is a little disheveled, but it's still a great box. I just thought I'd share my experience on these products...I'd appreciate any feedback on alternative solutions for jig storage (I also have some Chatterbaits that are semi-homeless) or other reviews on these or similar boxes.


----------



## Jim (Mar 2, 2011)

I like he Falcon boxes myself, the issue...as you saw is that one size does not fit all. Same thing with the spinnerbait boxes. Some spinnerbaits just dont fit right in the box.


----------



## redbug (Mar 2, 2011)

I have a few of the falcon crank bait boxes and love them but I really like the terminal tackle box 
I am on my second one now the first just wore out


----------

